# Anyone head JL Audio C7 Speakers?



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has heard JL Audio’s C7 speakers yet in an actual car system? I see they have finally been released and are shipping on Crutchfield. If anyone has heard them, what are your thoughts?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

I have not. Put me in the skeptic column.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

GEM592 said:


> I have not. Put me in the skeptic column.


skeptical about what?


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

Skeptical that I would ever pay retail for these?


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Well I for one have always been a JL Audio fan, more for there amps and subs than speakers, but I do like there speakers especially the ZR800 midbass. I am 50/50 on trying this C7 setup, but I would like to get some feedback first.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

50/50 ... that's about where you should be. If they dazzle you, well hell yes then.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

GEM592 said:


> 50/50 ... that's about where you should be. If they dazzle you, well hell yes then.




Im sure they sound damn good, JL does alot of things right. I was just hoping someone else had tried them before I decide to give them a shot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

gumbeelee said:


> Im sure they sound damn good, JL does alot of things right. I was just hoping someone else had tried them before I decide to give them a shot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So again I have not tried them, although they are a tried and true company that tends to do it right. For me it doesn't pass the smell test right now ... I wouldn't even try them at their current price point. You want to give me a pair to have my way with and report back, well, I'm only too happy to oblige.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

GEM592 said:


> So again I have not tried them, although they are a tried and true company that tends to do it right. For me it doesn't pass the smell test right now ... I wouldn't even try them at their current price point. You want to give me a pair to have my way with and report back, well, I'm only too happy to oblige.


Not sure what the issue is. Being JL's flagship among quite a bit of series offered under one brand (Evolution, C1, C2, C3, C5, and recently discontinued ZR) the price seems on par since JL has never been on the lower tier cost for what is offered. On the high side? Yeah, at $450 per woofer, but again it's their flagship so it only has to best the series beneath it and not necessarily some other brand. Value is in the desire of the beholder. They're clearly not for everyone.


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

They might not be for me. By "might not be", I mean "certainly are not"


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

GEM592 said:


> They might not be for me. By "might not be", I mean "certainly are not"


Yea, man. We get it.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

MMMMMMM


----------



## TerryGreen5986 (Jun 23, 2017)

My only gripe with them is that.....there is probably better to be had for less $$. 

I just wish they were a little more “competitively” priced. 

I mean u can get the Audiofrog GB 3-way for less. And we all know they’ve pretty much had 0 negative reviews. 

But I too....am a JL Audio fan. Not so much the speakers....but I’ve always loved the performance of their amps...

I thought about trying the C7’s but yeah probably not. I hope u pick a set up and give us ur review tho! I’d be interested in hearing from a fellow DIY’er more than someone in the JL Audio camp telling me they’re worth the price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

The point of price being beat to death, I like the fact that they have dropped down on the midrange to something more workable not only in size, but enclosure requirement. If they add an 8" to the mix, that would be even more alluring now that all is a la carte rather than being forced to buy and break up a component set with wasted passives. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

ErinH said:


> Yea, man. We get it.




LOL!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Hope they come out with a ZR800 replacement that performs just as well or better.


----------



## SnakeOil (Jan 4, 2018)

They seem to be assembled in the US. That’s rare besides Pro audio drivers. I’m sure that drove up the cost.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

SnakeOil said:


> They seem to be assembled in the US. That’s rare besides Pro audio drivers. I’m sure that drove up the cost.




Alot of JL Audios gear is assembled in the United States. They make high quality gear thats why the price are so high on there gear. As the old saying goes “u get what u pay for”


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TerryGreen5986 (Jun 23, 2017)

Meh lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

These will be lovely speakers when Crutchfield sells the for 50% off ala JBL GTi and focal top end ones


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

dcfis said:


> These will be lovely speakers when Crutchfield sells the for 50% off ala JBL GTi and focal top end ones




That will not be anytime in the near future


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SnakeOil (Jan 4, 2018)

gumbeelee said:


> Alot of JL Audios gear is assembled in the United States. They make high quality gear thats why the price are so high on there gear. As the old saying goes “u get what u pay for”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


There is a ton of quality made in the US stuff that’s not marked up. 
It’s no excuse but I’m sure it mattered.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

SnakeOil said:


> There is a ton of quality made in the US stuff that’s not marked up.
> It’s no excuse but I’m sure it mattered.


It matters because there's rules and regulations in place in the US that drive up costs. Labor is one of those.

Some high-end brands are taking catalog speakers from Chinese manufacturers and marking the price up for increased profit.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

^^^^Not the ones in Denmark, or AudioFrog (not catalog speakers).


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't see how the price is hurting anyone when

A: they have not received a bunch of negative reviews claiming they're not worth the cost. 

B: Many other brands have been or are still considerably high yet people still buy. Why not point those brands out??

C: They have other offerings to fit various budgets

I mean come on.. even I buy plenty of budget gear despite being able to easily afford the majority of what's talked about here. It's a choice, not a must have. I don't feel left out of anything because it's a hobby where nothing is at stake but my own satisfaction in playing around. However, if the stakes are that high to where it is a problem to not have or you feel like you're missing out, then ante up. Really not a big deal. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SnakeOil (Jan 4, 2018)

I’ve never seen a high end brand order from a catalog. 
I’ve seen plenty of fly by nights doing it. Some cheaper then others.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Bayboy said:


> I don't see how the price is hurting anyone when
> 
> A: they have not received a bunch of negative reviews claiming they're not worth the cost.
> 
> ...


^Agreed. If they’re beyond your budget, then find something that’s not and move on. Dynaudio isn’t for everyone either, but I don’t recall hearing people complain about it. It’s not unlike almost everything else in life. They’re are different price points for different budgets, different levels of enthusiasm, etc.

I personally can’t afford the C7’s, nor can I afford the Porsche 918 that I’d love to install them in. That’s not going to cause me to cry about them costing more than I can afford.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

GEM592 said:


> So again I have not tried them, although they are a tried and true company that tends to do it right. *For me it doesn't pass the smell test right now *...




What are you talking about???


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

People are always so quick to jump on them regarding price...meanwhile all but maybe one person in this thread has likely even heard or seen these. More BS internet conjecture and nonsense. Wait until they come out. Demo them. Form an opinion.

JL Audio's products are sometimes pricier than their competition for many reasons, including assembling in the USA, having their own R&D and product development and having *excellent* customer service. This doesn't even include having a higher quality product than most of their competition too.


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

captainobvious said:


> People are always so quick to jump on them regarding price...meanwhile all but maybe one person in this thread has likely even heard or seen these. More BS internet conjecture and nonsense. Wait until they come out. Demo them. Form an opinion.
> 
> JL Audio's products are sometimes pricier than their competition for many reasons, including assembling in the USA, having their own R&D and product development and having *excellent* customer service. This doesn't even include having a higher quality product than most of their competition too.


I don't know if anyone else noticed, but in the UK, a few days after Brexit I noticed some JL products jumped up in price significantly. 8W3v3 subwoofer for example used to be around £150. Now you'll pay £200. The CP108 i bought for £219 few years back, now you'll pay £319. That's one heck of a price hike. DD no price hike, Focal no price hike, DLS, Dyn, Morel, no price hike. I like JL, but I can't justify them! 

As for my experience, I had a pair of the C5 coaxials, and the were bested by the Morel Tempo coaxials. Issue is that the C5's were around £380, the Morel's £180 at the time, but now the Morel's are down to £150 and the C5 up to £430!

I'm not hating on JL, i really, genuinely like their stuff, but what do i get from my £319 that used to be £219 a few years ago? Is the CP108 enclosure made of Platinum, do i get a years supply of toothpaste with my purchase? I'm sorry, all companies have/do R&D, and i'm sure other companies have staff and a budget for Marketing. So in an industry where everyone else is holding their price or lowering their price, one (JL Audio) needs a good reason for why the products are going up in price. I yet to hear a good argument for why. I hear a lot of excuses, but no good reason.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

captainscarlett said:


> I don't know if anyone else noticed, but in the UK, a few days after Brexit I noticed some JL products jumped up in price significantly. 8W3v3 subwoofer for example used to be around £150. Now you'll pay £200. The CP108 i bought for £219 few years back, now you'll pay £319. That's one heck of a price hike. DD no price hike, Focal no price hike, DLS, Dyn, Morel, no price hike. I like JL, but I can't justify them!
> 
> As for my experience, I had a pair of the C5 coaxials, and the were bested by the Morel Tempo coaxials. Issue is that the C5's were around £380, the Morel's £180 at the time, but now the Morel's are down to £150 and the C5 up to £430!
> 
> I'm not hating on JL, i really, genuinely like their stuff, but what do i get from my £319 that used to be £219 a few years ago? Is the CP108 enclosure made of Platinum, do i get a years supply of toothpaste with my purchase? I'm sorry, all companies have/do R&D, and i'm sure other companies have staff and a budget for Marketing. So in an industry where everyone else is holding their price or lowering their price, one (JL Audio) needs a good reason for why the products are going up in price. I yet to hear a good argument for why. I hear a lot of excuses, but no good reason.


Your questions would be better answered by Parliament, not JL. Lots of things increased after Brexit.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

captainscarlett said:


> * I'm sorry, all companies have/do R&D,* and i'm sure other companies have staff and a budget for Marketing. So in an industry where everyone else is holding their price or lowering their price, one (JL Audio) needs a good reason for why the products are going up in price. I yet to hear a good argument for why. I hear a lot of excuses, but no good reason.


I odn't know about increasing prices for sales in another country, but I don't believe prices have raised here where they are produced 

As for your point highlighted above, that simply isn't true. There are a countless number of car audio companies who simply rebadge other companies designs and forego the laborious and expensive task of research and development of their own original products.


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

captainobvious said:


> I odn't know about increasing prices for sales in another country,


That's why I cited a couple of examples! 



captainobvious said:


> but I don't believe prices have raised here where they are produced


Don't get me wrong, the U.S. get bent over the table when it comes to certain European brands ... the price you guys pay for hertz and Focal stuff is eye-watering. The problem is that in an age where people think *Higher Price = Better*, I've seen people on diyma placing Focal comparisons in categories they're simply not in. It's like placing a Ford Focus in the same price bracket as a Lamborghini .. and thinking the price performance is somehow comparable. 



captainobvious said:


> As for your point highlighted above, that simply isn't true. There are a countless number of car audio companies who simply rebadge other companies designs and forego the laborious and expensive task of research and development of their own original products.


Go tell Nick, Jacob, Scott, Andy and dare I say SMD that, and see how you get on. As for JL Audio's R&D and manufacturing

Component Systems - JL Audio


> Made in Germany



*And from JL's VP of marketing *

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1660557-post30.html



msmith said:


> To answer a few questions that have been brought up... The W7 is an exceptional sound quality woofer. That was its primary design mission and is its biggest strength. If you're looking for a highly linear, high-excursion driver that is U.S. made it should be on your short list.
> 
> The W3v3, W6v2, W7 and TW5 subwoofers are all made in our factory in Miramar, Florida.
> 
> ...


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

Wanna buy a LNIB pair of JL12w3v3s for $150? That's about 1/3 retail. Definitely should move quick based on what I'm reading here.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, this turned out pretty much how I expected.


Let's try to steer this ship back on course. I know, or it seems, no one has yet to get hands on with these here (from this forum) so at this point all we can discuss are the technical merits of these drivers, since cost has been beaten to death already.

There was a thread on these drivers when they were initially announced:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...udio-c7-component-speakers-2.html#post4388930

Here's a post Manville made with a link to the specs, and my reply (so I don't have to type it all up again):



msmith said:


> Here is a link to a PDF that has all kinds of info on C7.
> 
> Specs, Parameters, Dimensions, Features, Pretty Pictures... it's all there.
> 
> http://mediacdn.jlaudio.com/media/mfg/9013/media_document/dev_1/JLAC7DataSheet.pdf?1483978051





ErinH said:


> Thanks for providing the document.
> 
> Moreso, thank you guys for sharing the data you shared. It's VERY rare for a company to supply the user with FR in a single axis, much less at varying degrees off-axis. I can't think of a single car audio mfg that does this. And there are maybe a handful of driver manufacturers who provide this information. On top of that, you gave it in high resolution (not smoothed) and at 5dB scale. So kudos to you guys for being so forthcoming!
> 
> ...


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

ErinH said:


> Well, this turned out pretty much how I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Erin, this is what I was looking for when I posted this question. The thread went everywhich way except from where I wanted it to go, basically like alot of other threads on here go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

I've been using C7's in my car for a few months now, in a fully active 3-way setup. It's the best sound I've ever had in any of my cars (and I've had some good sounding cars). They are smooth, natural, effortless and very clean. Yes, they are expensive, too. They took a lot of effort to design, there is a ton of new tooling involved and they are not cheap to build, either. This all contributes to the pricing, along with a need to make a few dollars in the process, and for our dealers to also make a profit when they sell them.

Whether they are "worth the money" is a value judgment that each person needs to make, but they are not out of line with other high end speakers on the market. 

As for where stuff is made...

C1, C2, C3 products and the C7 tweeters are made in China. So are W0v3, and W1v3 woofers, and all of our electronics products.

For C5 and ZR we work with a very high quality contract manufacturer in Germany. They build speakers for many high-end companies in the home audio arena and car audio as well. The engineering is ours. 

C7 woofers and mids are built in Miramar, FL. So are all of our marine speakers and subwoofers, plus our home audio subwoofer drivers and many of our car audio subwoofer lines: W3v3, TW1, TW3, W6v3, TW5 and W7. Parts for all of the above are sourced globally, from various Asian countries, Europe and the U.S. We also build our home subwoofers, car audio enclosed subwoofers (fiberglass and wood) and a few other odds and ends here in Florida. About 300 people work in this facility, and we also have engineering facilities in Phoenix, AZ and Portland, OR.

If any of you are ever in the Fort Lauderdale area give us a call in advance and we will be happy to arrange a tour of our factory in Miramar. It's a fun place to visit for an audio fanatic.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

msmith said:


> I've been using C7's in my car for a few months now, in a fully active 3-way setup. It's the best sound I've ever had in any of my cars (and I've had some good sounding cars). They are smooth, natural, effortless and very clean. Yes, they are expensive, too. They took a lot of effort to design, there is a ton of new tooling involved and they are not cheap to build, either. This all contributes to the pricing, along with a need to make a few dollars in the process, and for our dealers to also make a profit when they sell them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Finally someone with some experience, what other speakers have you used, could you compare/contrast them to any other SQ speakers you have ran?

I would love to tour the JL facility, as I have always been a big JL fan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

I love me some JL Audio anything.Their stuff is $$$ but I can't deny the quality. I have a tiny 3 channel amp driving tweeters and a sub.Thing reminds of a guy I knew in high school.He was the shortest guy in our class but could easily whip the sh&$ out of everyone!


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

msmith said:


> I've been using C7's in my car for a few months now, in a fully active 3-way setup. It's the best sound I've ever had in any of my cars (and I've had some good sounding cars). They are smooth, natural, effortless and very clean. Yes, they are expensive, too. They took a lot of effort to design, there is a ton of new tooling involved and they are not cheap to build, either. This all contributes to the pricing, along with a need to make a few dollars in the process, and for our dealers to also make a profit when they sell them.
> 
> Whether they are "worth the money" is a value judgment that each person needs to make, but they are not out of line with other high end speakers on the market.
> 
> ...


AWESOME! And thanks for the response. Can they get real loud and stay together or are they for monitor levels only? Just trying to get an idea on what they would be like day to day. Also are you using the 6.5 or the zr8? Do you recommend that instead of the dual purpose 2/3 way C7 6.5?


----------



## TerryGreen5986 (Jun 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

dcfis said:


> AWESOME! And thanks for the response. Can they get real loud and stay together or are they for monitor levels only? Just trying to get an idea on what they would be like day to day. Also are you using the 6.5 or the zr8? Do you recommend that instead of the dual purpose 2/3 way C7 6.5?




He is using only c7 no zr’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

dcfis said:


> AWESOME! And thanks for the response. Can they get real loud and stay together or are they for monitor levels only? Just trying to get an idea on what they would be like day to day. Also are you using the 6.5 or the zr8? Do you recommend that instead of the dual purpose 2/3 way C7 6.5?


They can get plenty loud (deceptively so, because of their low distortion). The 6.5 and the mid have very beefy voice coils, so thermal power handling is quite good. 

My Cadillac system uses the C7650cw in the doors, the C7350cm in the dash locations and the C7100ct tweeters in the a-pillars. If you can fit a ZR800-cw that is always a tasty choice, but the C7650cw is no slouch in the low frequency department.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

gumbeelee said:


> Finally someone with some experience, what other speakers have you used, could you compare/contrast them to any other SQ speakers you have ran?
> 
> I would love to tour the JL facility, as I have always been a big JL fan
> 
> ...


For the last thirty years or so, I've exclusively run JL Audio speakers in my cars, so I can only compare C7 to all of those in terms of what I personally have used (CS-3's, XR's, C5's)... There is no comparison. C7 is another level. 

The best description I can think of... once you have your DSP dialed in, they simply don't sound like speakers. Everything just comes together and presents a very realistic sound stage with outstanding spectral balance, detail and dynamics. They are not colored or exaggerated like a lot of other high end components.


----------



## SnakeOil (Jan 4, 2018)

msmith said:


> For the last thirty years or so, I've exclusively run JL Audio speakers in my cars, so I can only compare C7 to all of those in terms of what I personally have used (CS-3's, XR's, C5's)... There is no comparison. C7 is another level.
> 
> The best description I can think of... once you have your DSP dialed in, they simply don't sound like speakers. Everything just comes together and presents a very realistic sound stage with outstanding spectral balance, detail and dynamics. They are not colored or exaggerated like a lot of other high end components.


What you said here should go for any speaker. If you know they are there then something is wrong.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Captainobvious said:


> _As for your point highlighted above, that simply isn't true. There are a countless number of car audio companies who simply rebadge other companies designs and forego the laborious and expensive task of research and development of their own original products._





captainscarlett said:


> Go tell Nick, Jacob, Scott, Andy and dare I say SMD that, and see how you get on. As for JL Audio's R&D and manufacturing



Tell them what? First off, I said there are countless numbers of them that do not do their own Design and do not have a real R&D department. I did not say *ALL* companies. 

Nick and Jacob are small manufacturers. Scott doesn't build drivers in the USA and Andy's (while designed here) are also built overseas. Both Scott's and Andy's top drivers come at a premium price too. I'm not sure what your point is?? :laugh:


----------



## (s)AINT (Aug 5, 2010)

I have a 2 way set expected to arrive tomorrow. After a year of waiting I'm pretty excited to hear them and compare them to my ZRs. 


I opted for a 2 way set because unfortunately I do not want to spend an extra grand on adding the midrange, fabricating a pillar, adding another 2 channel amp.


I know it seems crazy and some have told me that I'm wasting my time with the 2 way set of C7s but Ive literally thought about them every day for the past year, I owe it to myself to give them a shot. JL even sent me some swag when I had them pre ordered.

I hope they're worth the wait, even if it is not the complete set.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

(s)AINT said:


> I have a 2 way set expected to arrive tomorrow. After a year of waiting I'm pretty excited to hear them and compare them to my ZRs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Please let me know what you thank. I have read nothing but positive reviews. If I take the plunge it will be the three way. I just cant bring myself to take out my Scan 18WU /4741t midbass, which I absolutely love. JL had there best guys on this three yr project. Looking forward to your review


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## (s)AINT (Aug 5, 2010)

My first drive home knee jerk reaction to the C7s are ......
















What I expected. So far, compared the the ZRs, it smokes those at least. I've never heard a set of drivers that gel so well with each other. The way these things push vocals to the forefront of any mix is pretty incredible. And the tweeter, I don't know if its that cap or what, but man they scream, they combine the smoothness of the C5 with the loudness of the ZR. 

Running them on a 600/4 HD, and honestly I think these drivers take all the power easily. Even at my highest casual listening I still think they could take another notch or two.

JL killed it with this set IMO. I can only imagine what a 3-way setup sounds like.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

I am just waiting for the tweeters to find their way to my stereo shop but they will be priced less than advertised retail..

The mids are very pricey but i will probably end up with them as well..

Already demoed the JL W7 HO enclosure in my van and it didn't perform as well as my Polk DB1212..


----------



## SnakeOil (Jan 4, 2018)

Wow. So they magically go into the mixer, extract the vocals, and move them on the stage? 
I don’t think so, can you explain what you are hearing?


----------



## (s)AINT (Aug 5, 2010)

It was an exaggerated way of describing what Manville said, even with minimal tuning they blend in and give you a smooth response, and to me feels like a very vocal central set.

You can keep coming into the thread to beat the price-to-performance thing to death, but I'm willing to bet a lot of people who will buy them will be satisfied with them as I anticipate to be with mine. If you don't like them then don't buy them, simple as that. Stop trying to derail the thread just because you feel like tearing down other peoples' hard work.


----------



## TerryGreen5986 (Jun 23, 2017)

I’m all for supporting JL. If you’re a JL fan....you probably don’t want to run anything else in ur car. So buying these would make sense. 

One of the JL employees ran Audiofrog until these came out, because he wanted an “audiophile” experience and wasn’t getting it with the current lineup. 

Things like this, I can understand. C7 all the way, and support ur brand!

But to simply fork over MORE money for a product, when you aren’t biased towards any company....just for the hell of it...and achieve the same goals that u could’ve achieved with something considerably less? Doesn’t sit well with some folks’ wallets. (Or their wives’ brains). 

End of story: U can get great sound with lots of speakers out here today...there are so many options. IF ur curious about this product and wanna try something new/different....go for it! I’m sure u won’t be disappointed. If you’re trying to get the best bang for your buck.........lots of others to be had for less money that’ll probably still satisfy your ears. 

Now that the price has been talked about a million times....let’s get more people here that have heard them! We want reviews! (From non-JL Audio employees) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SnakeOil (Jan 4, 2018)

(s)AINT said:


> It was an exaggerated way of describing what Manville said, even with minimal tuning they blend in and give you a smooth response, and to me feels like a very vocal central set.
> 
> You can keep coming into the thread to beat the price-to-performance thing to death, but I'm willing to bet a lot of people who will buy them will be satisfied with them as I anticipate to be with mine. If you don't like them then don't buy them, simple as that. Stop trying to derail the thread just because you feel like tearing down other peoples' hard work.


Asking for clarification is not detailing a thread. It’s trying to separate the fact from the opinion.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I didn't understand the cost issue. I mean $1,000 for a 3-way set seemed very reasonable. Now I realize that would only get you 1/2 of a 3-way.....lol......as they are priced as each. 

$900/pair midbass (C7-650cw) and around 1/2 the xmax of GB60's. 
$400/pair tweeters (C7-100ct) - 1" with a Fs of 1,450 and a usable frequency of 4,000hz on up.
$700/pair midrange (C7-350cm).

So.....the 2-way set isn't practical with a tweeter with that high of Fs and the 3-way is more expensive than the AudioFrog GB Series 3-way. I'm sure they sound good and some will buy, but there are really good alternatives out there. They are good looking.

My $.02


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

Niebur3 said:


> I didn't understand the cost issue. I mean $1,000 for a 3-way set seemed very reasonable. Now I realize that would only get you 1/2 of a 3-way.....lol......as they are priced as each.
> 
> $900/pair midbass (C7-650cw) and around 1/2 the xmax of GB60's.
> $400/pair tweeters (C7-100ct) - 1" with a Fs of 1,450 and a usable frequency of 4,000hz on up.
> ...


Don't get banned.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

GEM592 said:


> Don't get banned.


Is this a bannable offense?


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

Niebur3 said:


> Is this a bannable offense?


I guess I would have been banned already if it was, but you are asking the question aren't you? 

What I got upthread was a "OK, that's enough" basically from a mod for implying the price points were way out of wack.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

GEM592 said:


> I guess I would have been banned already if it was, but you are asking the question aren't you?
> 
> What I got upthread was a "OK, that's enough" basically from a mod for implying the price points were way out of wack.


I didn't read back that far.....oh well. I won't say they are overpriced, just that the Frogs seem a better value, along with others, when comparing specs.


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

I guess it's fair to say you were nicer about it than I was.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Niebur3 said:


> I didn't read back that far.....oh well. I won't say they are overpriced, just that the Frogs seem a better value, along with others, when comparing specs.


There will be plenty of consumers who have good relationships with their local car audio shop and want high end components. Many stores aren't Audiofrog dealers but sell JL Audio. There's a market and place for all these speakers.
.02 cents..


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

Angrywhopper said:


> There will be plenty of consumers who have good relationships with their local car audio shop and want high end components. Many stores aren't Audiofrog dealers but sell JL Audio. There's a market and place for all these speakers.
> .02 cents..


JL definitely has mastered the art of saturating the CONUS brick-and-mortar sector.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

GEM592 said:


> I guess I would have been banned already if it was, but you are asking the question aren't you?
> 
> What I got upthread was a "OK, that's enough" basically from a mod for implying the price points were way out of wack.














My reply had nothing to do with you saying anything about price. Let's review:



gumbeelee said:


> Just wondering if anyone has heard JL Audio’s C7 speakers yet in an actual car system? I see they have finally been released and are shipping on Crutchfield. If anyone has heard them, what are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





GEM592 said:


> I have not. Put me in the skeptic column.





GEM592 said:


> Skeptical that I would ever pay retail for these?





GEM592 said:


> 50/50 ... that's about where you should be. If they dazzle you, well hell yes then.





GEM592 said:


> So again I have not tried them, although they are a tried and true company that tends to do it right. For me it doesn't pass the smell test right now ... I wouldn't even try them at their current price point. You want to give me a pair to have my way with and report back, well, I'm only too happy to oblige.





GEM592 said:


> They might not be for me. By "might not be", I mean "certainly are not"



So, not a real useful reply in five total replies. You stated numerous times you weren't going to try them... and that last reply before mine... well, that's pretty much it. So, I replied with:



ErinH said:


> Yea, man. We get it.


Nowhere did I say anything about banning you.  My reply was a succinct attempt at ushering this thread along to more useful discussion and stay on track rather than continue to see you post about how you weren't going to use them. Apparently I wasn't the only one who felt the same way. *shrugs*

But, I guess that's what this forum has become anymore. People want to throw in their unnecessary two cents three or fifty-five times and then when someone tries to get things back on course people cry foul, make illogical statements and further drag discussion down because they can't just step away and let a thread move on toward a more meaningful path. 


Carry on with the downward spiral.


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm trying to be diplomatic, and failing. UNSUBSCRIBE.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

ErinH said:


> My reply had nothing to do with you saying anything about price. Let's review:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Amen Brother! Amen! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

ErinH said:


> My reply had nothing to do with you saying anything about price. Let's review:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Niebur3 said:


>


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## steelr (Sep 4, 2016)

I went in to a Brick and mortar shop this morning to price a JL TWK88. I will say the prices in his store are way below the MSRP. I did order it cheaper than I can buy a used one online. He did show me the C7's and had a car in his bay having 2 sets installed but I did not see his prices on them or I didn't pay attention if they were in the case when i looked at them. I don't know if they are worth the reduced price but as stated above, a lot of people still buy at a brick and mortar store for many reasons. For me, I drove almost an hour just to get to the closest store. So for these types of situations I understand buying local and then they want it installed. Its a tough sell to have a shop install products other than their own for a decent rate. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

So the grills.. don't come off?



Nm.. crutchfield pics are kind of limited.


----------



## (s)AINT (Aug 5, 2010)

bnae38 said:


> So the grills.. don't come off?
> 
> 
> 
> Nm.. crutchfield pics are kind of limited.


Grille is optional. It actually comes with 2 grille designs.

A few days in with them. I still think they're a pretty solid set all around. JL needed to do something, the C5 and ZR weren't quite there.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

(s)AINT said:


> Grille is optional. It actually comes with 2 grille designs.
> 
> A few days in with them. I still think they're a *pretty solid set* all around. JL needed to do something, the C5 and ZR weren't quite there.


I'm not coming in here to harp on the price. They cost what they cost. And people will pay what they are willing to pay. No hate toward JL on their price point. 

However, for the price of admission, I would hope for more than a "pretty solid set." You can achieve a lot more than "pretty solid" for about two bills. Perhaps you are attempting to manage expectations of others? Which would be understandable. Quite frankly, I would be pretty disappointed if I dropped that kind of cash on drivers and they didn't have me screaming OMGWTFBBQ!!! from the hill tops.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Price aside, I'd like to learn more about what makes them JL's top tier, premium driver. What technologies and parts have been used to elevate the level of performance to that of the competition?

Typically in this segment, you see drivers with a lot of performance packed into them and quality design characteristics- underhung designs, creative chassis design for venting and reducing reflection, sometimes _several _methods of reducing inductance, intelligent design for mitigation of break up, powerful neo motors, etc.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

captainobvious said:


> Price aside, I'd like to learn more about what makes them JL's top tier, premium driver. What technologies and parts have been used to elevate the level of performance to that of the competition?
> 
> Typically in this segment, you see drivers with a lot of performance packed into them and quality design characteristics- underhung designs, creative chassis design for venting and reducing reflection, sometimes _several _methods of reducing inductance, intelligent design for mitigation of break up, powerful neo motors, etc.


this is what we need to be talking about. I know that the dust cap on the midbass is decoupled(not sure if thats the right term) from the rest of the cone which i assume is to help combat breakup.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I agree. I would love to hear more on the technology behind the drivers. Especially anything that JL feels is unique and helps set the C7 line apart. Perhaps if there are protectable patents involved, it could free them up to speak more freely. Or not. I guess we can wait and see if Manville decides to chime in.


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

msmith said:


> The dust cap of the woofer is not suspended. Rather, it's attached at two locations, with two glue beads, one at the cone and one at the VC former. This triangulates the central area of the cone to the former, creating a very rigid structure that enhances HF extension. The dust cap is also shaped to control HF response.


From the C7 thread.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

rton20s said:


> I'm not coming in here to harp on the price. They cost what they cost. And people will pay what they are willing to pay. No hate toward JL on their price point.
> 
> However, for the price of admission, I would hope for more than a "pretty solid set." You can achieve a lot more than "pretty solid" for about two bills. Perhaps you are attempting to manage expectations of others? Which would be understandable. Quite frankly, I would be pretty disappointed if I dropped that kind of cash on drivers and they didn't have me screaming OMGWTFBBQ!!! from the hill tops.


I understand your POV and I don't entirely disagree. However, let's be honest. When you give a review on this site it's a "darned if you do/darned if you don't" situation. If he had said "these are the best speakers you'll ever hear!" then he would've caught flak from the other side saying bias or "you can't prove it subjectively" or the like. Maybe "solid set" was sufficient in his mind to convey they are quite nice.


----------



## TerryGreen5986 (Jun 23, 2017)

Thought I’d share one of the reviews posted on FB. Just sharing....don’t shoot the messenger 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> Price aside, I'd like to learn more about what makes them JL's top tier, premium driver. What technologies and parts have been used to elevate the level of performance to that of the competition?
> 
> Typically in this segment, you see drivers with a lot of performance packed into them and quality design characteristics- underhung designs, creative chassis design for venting and reducing reflection, sometimes _several _methods of reducing inductance, intelligent design for mitigation of break up, powerful neo motors, etc.


Most of the time JL touts the engineering on the product page. If you go to each drivers' page (accessible through this link) and look at the "Overview" you'll find their info on driver design. For example, the C7-650cw:


> *C7-650cw Design Notes:*
> *Cone and Dust Cap: *Vacuum-formed, mineral-filled polypropylene material offers excellent damping and low mass. The cone body features a gentle curvilinear profile to optimize response. A specially shaped dust cap attaches to the cone body and the voice coil former to improve high frequency behavior.
> 
> *Suspension design: *The moving assembly is suspended and damped via a large-diameter, linear profile spider formed from a Nomex®/polycotton blend, and a positive-roll, rubber surround. The two combine to provide optimum damping without prematurely restricting the C7-650cw's outstanding excursion capability.
> ...






One thing to note here is the sensitivity of these drivers are all at about 90dB @ 2.83v/1m. Most of the nicer drivers I test are in the 87-88dB range. If you've shopped around you know that finding a driver with a good balance of linear excursion, reasonable Fs and high(er) sensitivity isn't exactly easy to find (not impossible; just not easy). Typically when I think of that tradeoff I think of Accuton drivers which typically have excellent sensitivity and good excursion with really nice polar response. The c7's all seem to have that. Coupled with their excellent polar response profiles I'd say that it makes them *technically* a very well designed driver and one I'd rate quite high on my list if I were testing it for my website. 

Now is the part where you mix in price and say "ok, but is that extra 10-20% of performance worth it to me?". People buy Accuton, AudioTechnology, Focal, ScanSpeak, etc all for a diminished return on investment but they still want to eek out that extra bit of performance. I could cite as many expensive speakers for reference as I need to but there's no point. Conversely, I can cite numerous budget-friendly speakers that someone could use but will be relegated to a lower performance threshold in some manner. For example, I've used $10 tweeters that were incredible _in the specific application I used them_ but if the job called for them to be able to cross lower than I had them with the output that I needed I'd have blown a pair every day. It's all about buying for your application.

And to round it out, the truth... car audio branded speakers are often more expensive than the 'raw' drivers you can buy. JL has never been known to be “budget” but they always seem to put out a solid driver (the zr800cw is still the best 8” midbass I’ve tested/used). Though, as Steve mentioned before, JL does their engineering/design in-house; they aren't buying drivers through a catalog from a drive unit manufacturer. That means they have a lot of overhead so it's naturally reflected in their price. And to boot, as others have mentioned, your local JL retailer will most likely have better pricing than what you're seeing online. 

Bottom line: By technical merits the JL c7 drivers look very impressive to me; it seems the c7's have done an excellent job of balancing sensitivity, excursion and polar response. I can't say they're "worth it" because that's up to the end user. Do you want or need that high level of performance? If so, these look like a good option. If you can live with a compromise or simply don't need some of the benefits the c7's offer then you can save yourself a lot of cash looking elsewhere.


Edit: When I say “excursion”, I’m talking linear excirsion. I’ve done enough testing with some brands to know I can trust their data (JL, ScanSpeak) and also with other brands who are reliably overstated (SB Acoustics is almost always closer to half of what their specs state).


----------



## (s)AINT (Aug 5, 2010)

rton20s said:


> I'm not coming in here to harp on the price. They cost what they cost. And people will pay what they are willing to pay. No hate toward JL on their price point.
> 
> However, for the price of admission, I would hope for more than a "pretty solid set." You can achieve a lot more than "pretty solid" for about two bills. Perhaps you are attempting to manage expectations of others? Which would be understandable. Quite frankly, I would be pretty disappointed if I dropped that kind of cash on drivers and they didn't have me screaming OMGWTFBBQ!!! from the hill tops.



Well I'm screwed no matter what I say. If I tell you I think they're the best car speakers I've ever heard then you're going to tell me I'm shilling for JL and I don't know what I am talking about.


If I say it's a solid set that does what it advertises then you're going to say I'm throwing my money away.

Either way, I am satisfied with my purchase, and until you start paying my bills for me then your opinion on how I spent my money really doesn't matter to me personally.

I'm done with the thread now. I'll be happy to talk about them with others in private.


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

captainobvious said:


> Tell them what? First off, I said there are countless numbers of them that do not do their own Design and do not have a real R&D department. I did not say *ALL* companies.
> 
> Nick and Jacob are small manufacturers. Scott doesn't build drivers in the USA and Andy's (while designed here) are also built overseas. Both Scott's and Andy's top drivers come at a premium price too. I'm not sure what your point is?? :laugh:


All the best


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

(s)AINT said:


> Well I'm screwed no matter what I say. If I tell you I think they're the best car speakers I've ever heard then you're going to tell me I'm shilling for JL and I don't know what I am talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I thank you described them perfetly...they do what they are suppose to do, a solid set as u said, as long as they make u happy thats all that matters


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian c (Aug 23, 2017)

(s)AINT said:


> Well I'm screwed no matter what I say. If I tell you I think they're the best car speakers I've ever heard then you're going to tell me I'm shilling for JL and I don't know what I am talking about.
> 
> 
> If I say it's a solid set that does what it advertises then you're going to say I'm throwing my money away.
> ...


congrats on your purchase and thanks for posting your thoughts on them.


----------



## TerryGreen5986 (Jun 23, 2017)

gumbeelee said:


> I thank you described them perfetly...they do what they are suppose to do, a solid set as u said, as long as they make u happy thats all that matters
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I know some Sony speakers that’ll do what they’re supposed to do. $179 retail 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

TerryGreen5986 said:


> I know some Sony speakers that’ll do what they’re supposed to do. $179 retail
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




LOL...good one...got me on that one..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

TerryGreen5986 said:


> I know some Sony speakers that’ll do what they’re supposed to do. $179 retail
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





gumbeelee said:


> LOL...good one...got me on that one..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's true. I've actually seen people happy with the sound that come out of $69 coaxials. Remember the demographic here is NOT the majority.


----------



## Brian c (Aug 23, 2017)

Angrywhopper said:


> It's true. I've actually seen people happy with the sound that come out of $69 coaxials. Remember the demographic here is NOT the majority.


lol. dang. wonder if I can get my money back on my illusion audio c3cx I bought.


----------



## Brian c (Aug 23, 2017)

ErinH said:


> Most of the time JL touts the engineering on the product page. If you go to each drivers' page (accessible through this link) and look at the "Overview" you'll find their info on driver design. For example, the C7-650cw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for posting. even though a little out of my price range its nice to see your thoughts good or bad. enjoy your reviews


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Brian c said:


> lol. dang. wonder if I can get my money back on my illusion audio c3cx I bought.


Imo there's more to it than just sonic performance.. love the way the c3cx look too 

There's just something nice about having top tier equipment, especially where you see it every day.

Yes they sound fantastic, but I'm not dense enough to think I couldn't get similar sound with cheaper drivers..


----------



## Brian c (Aug 23, 2017)

bnae38 said:


> Imo there's more to it than just sonic performance.. love the way the c3cx look too
> 
> There's just something nice about having top tier equipment, especially where you see it every day.
> 
> Yes they sound fantastic, but I'm not dense enough to think I couldn't get similar sound with cheaper drivers..


I hear ya. I guess it also depends on what someone paid for that product and the purpose or application it is used in.

yes. they are sexy as hell.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Well gents, I just placed my order on crutchfield for the c7 tweets. Gonna give those babies a shot and see what I thank. I shall report back when I get them installed and give them a listen for a few days; they should be hopefully be installed next weekend


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian c (Aug 23, 2017)

gumbeelee said:


> Well gents, I just placed my order on crutchfield for the c7 tweets. Gonna give those babies a shot and see what i thank. I shall report back when I get them installed and give them a listen for a few days; they should be hopefully be installed next weekend
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


nice!! please do


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Brian c said:


> nice!! please do




I definately will


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

gumbeelee said:


> Well gents, I just placed my order on crutchfield for the c7 tweets. Gonna give those babies a shot and see what I thank. I shall report back when I get them installed and give them a listen for a few days; they should be hopefully be installed next weekend
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


subscribed for some real world evaluation


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

Somebody asked about what design features might stand out on C7's

The tweeter uses a pretty exotic material for the diaphragm... a corundum coated aluminum that is created with a special process called micro-arc anodization which is done under very high voltage creating a plasma reaction. The benefit is a very hard coating over the aluminum substrate, which pushes the breakup well above the audible range, getting rid of the "zing" typical of metal domes without losing the extension benefits. The tweeter can be used down to 3 kHZ if desired, with a 24dB/oct. or steeper slope. It mates very well with the woofer, or the mid.

The mid has a very interesting motor structure. It is a neo pot structure with a specially shaped u-yoke to linearize motor force. It is a difficult driver to build due to very tight tolerances, but it is incredibly smooth and low in distortion. 

The woofer is a pretty straightforward design in terms of motor and suspension, although it uses a larger than normal VC for better power handling and has very good liner excursion capabiity and a very nice motor and suspension curve. The cone and suspension are where a lot of work was done to make the woofer capable of working in a 2-way set with the C7 tweeter. The cone profile and surround were optimized after months of modeling and prototype work. The dust cap design is unique in that it attaches at the cone and the VC former with two separate glue beads to stiffen the center of the diaphragm, for improved high frequency response.

These are all "fun facts", but they wouldn't add up to a hill of beans if the speakers did not perform well. A speaker is really a sum of compromises negotiated against its intended application. We feel the C7s negotiate their intended applications extremely well and that the ultimate proof of their value is apparent when listening to them. 

Yes, they are pricy. So are many other speakers on the market. They aren't for everyone, that's why we make several less expensive lines. But if you're looking for something really special, give them a listen.


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

Any plans for a new zr800 replacement?


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

gregerst22 said:


> Any plans for a new zr800 replacement?


Nothing in the immediate future, but it's on the roadmap for future C7 products.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Here are a few pics of the c7 tweets, nothing special, just a few quick pics i took 











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

in about a month i'll be doing a full tune on a car using the c7 midranges with morel midbasses and tweeters, who knows, we might like the mids so much as to switch the rest out.


----------



## SnakeOil (Jan 4, 2018)

I was expecting a nice box.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

SnakeOil said:


> I was expecting a nice box.


my sinfoni tempos come in a similar box ..


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

SnakeOil said:


> I was expecting a nice box.




That is about the same as most other boxes that most SQ speakers come in these days


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Lycancatt said:


> in about a month i'll be doing a full tune on a car using the c7 midranges with morel midbasses and tweeters, who knows, we might like the mids so much as to switch the rest out.




If I like the c7 tweets I am gonna add the midranges as well, but It would take something super special for me to ever change my scan 18wu midbass


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TerryGreen5986 (Jun 23, 2017)

From what Manville said (on FB), the midranges really shine in the 3-way setup. If I were to “try” any of them, that’d probably be it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SnakeOil (Jan 4, 2018)

gumbeelee said:


> That is about the same as most other boxes that most SQ speakers come in these days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I like the pretty woods ones Brax uses.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

^^^until you realize how much less they would cost if they just used a standard cardboard box....lol.


----------



## SnakeOil (Jan 4, 2018)

Niebur3 said:


> ^^^until you realize how much less they would cost if they just used a standard cardboard box....lol.


I know but it’s the wow factor. The presentation. 
Hell look how much you are already paying for some metal and paper(speaker) Might as well add some wood to it.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

The packaging from Scanspeak Revelators is on par with this (maybe even cheaper as they aren't molding plastic holders for the speakers) and they are considered world class drivers. If they arrive safe, the packaging has done its intended job.
Sure, custom wood boxes and metal briefcase style packaging is pretty, but like Jerry said, it adds significant cost to the product.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

gregerst22 said:


> Any plans for a new zr800 replacement?





msmith said:


> Nothing in the immediate future, but it's on the roadmap for future C7 products.


I'm just surprised that the ZR800-CW was discontinued without an immediately available replacement. Even the JL naysayers have no real response when you mention the ZR800-CW as a dedicated 8" midbass. And despite some of the claims that they are "overpriced," I don't know that there is an 8" midbass that could compete at or below their price point. (Some might argue at any price point.)


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

rton20s said:


> I'm just surprised that the ZR800-CW was discontinued without an immediately available replacement. Even the JL naysayers have no real response when you mention the ZR800-CW as a dedicated 8" midbass. And despite some of the claims that they are "overpriced," I don't know that there is an 8" midbass that could compete at or below their price point. (Some might argue at any price point.)


Agreed. I was taken by surprise when I realized the zr800cw was discontinued as well. Not much you could ask for from it other than maybe a bit more power handling.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

ErinH said:


> Agreed. I was taken by surprise when I realized the zr800cw was discontinued as well. Not much you could ask for from it other than maybe a bit more power handling.


Meh, if the ZR800's power handling can't do it for you, probably just as easy to slap some 10s in your kicks.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

ErinH said:


> Agreed. I was taken by surprise when I realized the zr800cw was discontinued as well. Not much you could ask for from it other than maybe a bit more power handling.




It was simple economics. Key components ran out and sales did not justify the MOQ’s for new batches.

Bottom line, it did not sell in sufficient numbers. A real shame, because it was excellent.


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

rton20s said:


> I'm just surprised that the ZR800-CW was discontinued without an immediately available replacement. Even the JL naysayers have no real response when you mention the ZR800-CW as a dedicated 8" midbass. And despite some of the claims that they are "overpriced," I don't know that there is an 8" midbass that could compete at or below their price point. (Some might argue at any price point.)


yeah I was taken aback a couple weeks ago when I saw that crutchfield had the ZR800's listed as discontinued. I'm glad I decided to keep the pair I have, for my new build. I almost traded them for more conservative 6.5 mids but decided I'm going to go for it and run the ZR800's IB in the kicks.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

RIP to a great one

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

msmith said:


> It was simple economics. Key components ran out and sales did not justify the MOQ’s for new batches.
> 
> Bottom line, it did not sell in sufficient numbers. A real shame, because it was excellent.


What Manville said. I was literally looking for ways to incorporate ZR800s into our system builds and would sell maybe one pair a year. Awesome drivers, just didn't move off the shelf much..


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

I been seeing a lot of these listings on ebay within the past 6 weeks. Almost like someone cleaned out JLs ZR800 inventory and is selling it off.

:edit: Duh... the link https://www.ebay.com/itm/JL-AUDIO-ZR800-CW-8-125W-RMS-EVOLUTION-ZR-MIDBASS-WOOFER-DRIVER-SPEAKER-NEW/263554207149?epid=22013063134&hash=item3d5d0e0dad:g:dkgAAOSwZvRadQar


----------



## Brian c (Aug 23, 2017)

gumbeelee said:


> If I like the c7 tweets I am gonna add the midranges as well, but It would take something super special for me to ever change my scan 18wu midbass
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I did you get a chance to play with the new toys??


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Brian c said:


> I did you get a chance to play with the new toys??




I havn’t, once I pulled my pillars to install the c7 tweets I decided to replace my headliner. So it could be a couple of weeks before I have the tweets installed. Thought I would have them done this weekend, but headliner has been aggervating me so i decided to change it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bullydog (Mar 16, 2018)

Been a few weeks. Anyone else try these yet?


----------



## ChaseUTB (Mar 28, 2018)

Still wanting to hear these beauties..

Local shop said they haven’t even heard or seen any JL audio C7’s ... But their Main fabricator and installer has two sets he is putting in the shop demo car to be run active ? 

New flagship speaker comes out and I can’t hear it, see it, or even get an estimate arrival date. Frustrating when a customer is wanting to spend that amount of money and can’t get any solid answer..

Just like the local Audiofrog dealer, doesn’t have the GB series to listen too and not a single car they are installed in.. ?


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

These have been around for about 6 months now. Does anyone have any good feedback on them? Particularly interested in feedback on the mid and tweeter. Thanks.

Matt


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ive talked to multiple people that have heard them that compete and said the ones they have heard sound really damn good.

Asked to compare to GBs and milles and they responded they are right up there. I’m debating on grabbing a set if I can score them for the right price.


----------



## rastap (Dec 26, 2009)

For all we know they're made in the same factory as the Audiofrogs. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

rastap said:


> For all we know they're made in the same factory as the Audiofrogs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They are made in the JL Factory in the US.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

rob3980 said:


> They are made in the JL Factory in the US.


That is correct. The C7-650cw and C7-350cm are built in Miramar, FL. The tweeter is Made in China, but not at the same factory as AudioFrog.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

I'd like to hear a pair


----------



## shizzon (Nov 15, 2018)

MSmith,

I have a question for you; I'm currently working towards installing a 3-way set of C7 components up front in my jeep and would like to know whether the C7-350cm would benefit from a sealed chamber in the A-pillar or if I should leave it open for more of an IB configuration.

I would probably be able to get .5-.75L net enclosure volume if I were to seal it up.

Regards,

Shawn


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

rastap said:


> For all we know they're made in the same factory as the Audiofrogs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


For all we know, on the internet you can say any unsubstantiated thing we dang well please.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

shizzon said:


> MSmith,
> 
> I have a question for you; I'm currently working towards installing a 3-way set of C7 components up front in my jeep and would like to know whether the C7-350cm would benefit from a sealed chamber in the A-pillar or if I should leave it open for more of an IB configuration.
> 
> ...


It will work well in a small sealed chamber. Some polyfill inside is a good practice.


----------



## Chamendelavel (Dec 26, 2019)

gumbeelee said:


> Just wondering if anyone has heard JL Audio’s C7 speakers yet in an actual car system? I see they have finally been released and are shipping on Crutchfield. If anyone has heard them, what are your thoughts?
> 
> I have them installed for a week now they are the most amazing sounding speakers I've ever heard with the jl twx 88 the 6.5 jam in my front door stage running a xd 800 8 if u want to hear the music and the fidelity of real sound these speakers are for u now for the price these are pricey I would suggest getting them cheaper off ebay or amazon with good warranty u can get them at half price or less then it is well worth it even at the high price it is worth it but the price is crazy no speaker no matter how good it sounds should cost that much but is totally up to u if I had the cash to blow then I'd do it for shure but instead I got them all for 1000k and the twx for 150.00 brand new perfect perfection.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamendelavel (Dec 26, 2019)

gumbeelee said:


> Just wondering if anyone has heard JL Audio’s C7 speakers yet in an actual car system? I see they have finally been released and are shipping on Crutchfield. If anyone has heard them, what are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





shizzon said:


> MSmith,
> 
> I have a question for you; I'm currently working towards installing a 3-way set of C7 components up front in my jeep and would like to know whether the C7-350cm would benefit from a sealed chamber in the A-pillar or if I should leave it open for more of an IB configuration.
> 
> ...


Does not matter how u install them they class a teir 1 fidelity speakers they will sound good in any installation u want the best stage possible based on ur like in music or should I say sound direction I would put one in each door front and back one in the center position and one on each side in the pillars u wont be best in fidelity I promise u


----------



## Chamendelavel (Dec 26, 2019)

Chamendelavel said:


> Does not matter how u install them they class a teir 1 fidelity speakers they will sound good in any installation u want the best stage possible based on ur like in music or should I say sound direction I would put one in each door front and back one in the center position and one on each side in the pillars u wont be best in fidelity I promise u


Ull never be beat ??


----------



## Chamendelavel (Dec 26, 2019)

Chamendelavel said:


> Ull never be beat ??


I'll be adding the same stage set up soon exactly how I said it


----------



## Chamendelavel (Dec 26, 2019)

mrichard89 said:


> These have been around for about 6 months now. Does anyone have any good feedback on them? Particularly interested in feedback on the mid and tweeter. Thanks.
> 
> Matt


Ud be crazy not to fill ur car or truck up with these c7 speakers I fell in love instantly just get the best deal with best warranty as possible on them u wont be disappointed with the twx 88 or something similar and tuned correctly I promise u ??????


----------



## Chamendelavel (Dec 26, 2019)

gumbeelee said:


> Just wondering if anyone has heard JL Audio’s C7 speakers yet in an actual car system? I see they have finally been released and are shipping on Crutchfield. If anyone has heard them, what are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





TerryGreen5986 said:


> From what Manville said (on FB), the midranges really shine in the 3-way setup. If I were to “try” any of them, that’d probably be it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do the intire set up ull fall in love garrretneed


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

^ this guy obv likes the c7s lol


----------



## farfromovin (Mar 30, 2011)

rob3980 said:


> ^ this guy obv likes the c7s lol


I’m gonna quote you, cause I can’t say it any better. He’s putting them in here, over there, behind that, and on top of this!


----------



## Chamendelavel (Dec 26, 2019)

Lol yeah bros these speakers are the truth I know fidelity when I hear it and there loud crystal clear ull hear music and notes hard to hear in other lower end types but if spl is ur main focus then they can be help but still have very good sq with out lacking the loudness and still sounding good.


----------



## Chamendelavel (Dec 26, 2019)

msmith said:


> It will work well in a small sealed chamber. Some polyfill inside is a good practice.


3.5 dont need any thing but the fitting cup they come with u can literal install them any where but just make shure u tune them with a dsp and software and based off of ur installed location if u do install them in a sealed enclosure it wont matter how u build the enclosure there only midrange and produce vocals not much for bass but the 6.5 u will want to completley seal ur door with all the good sound Dampining and making ur door a seal on closure these woofers pound for the mid bass range the only speaker of the 3 that need a Pacific in closed area for best sound and bass production.


----------



## Chamendelavel (Dec 26, 2019)

Chamendelavel said:


> 3.5 dont need any thing but the fitting cup they come with u can literal install them any where but just make shure u tune them with a dsp and software and based off of ur installed location if u do install them in a sealed enclosure it wont matter how u build the enclosure there only midrange and produce vocals not much for bass but the 6.5 u will want to completley seal ur door with all the good sound Dampining and making ur door a seal on closure these woofers pound for the mid bass range the only speaker of the 3 that need a Pacific in closed area for best sound and bass production.


----------



## Chamendelavel (Dec 26, 2019)

check these pics


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Unfortunately, we’re not going to trust someone who comes on with no other posts and rapid fires crazy posts like that. You’re spamming whether you think you are or not. And while equipment definitely matters, I’ll take lesser equipment installed well than the best equipment installed poorly. So calm down and become a member of the community. Some good people here that share knowledge of all sorts or products and installation tips and tricks. Then we’ll take you more seriously on the C7s.


----------



## Chamendelavel (Dec 26, 2019)

GEM592 said:


> Skeptical that I would ever pay retail for these?


Get a good deal on them well worth it


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Wtf?!


----------



## Chamendelavel (Dec 26, 2019)

dgage said:


> Unfortunately, we’re not going to trust someone who comes on with no other posts and rapid fires crazy posts like that. You’re spamming whether you think you are or not. And while equipment definitely matters, I’ll take lesser equipment installed well than the best equipment installed poorly. So calm down and become a member of the community. Some good people here that share knowledge of all sorts or products and installation tips and tricks. Then we’ll take you more seriously on the C7s.


There are 137 post on here most of them off topic I understand ur dilemma and I am calm there are alot of questions to be answered I am a disciple of car audio I only want to shed some lite on all the questions lots of methods to employ but technically the only equation needed when installing these speakers are keep them as close as possible and do the basic requirements for the componet set up I am so impressed with these speakers I only want to share my experience and answer all the questions all people come to seek I'll even drive to it house and let u hear them I'm that confident they will win I over ?????????


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

I wish you were as excited about punctuation!  But seriously, it makes your posts really hard to read when there are no periods or commas - it's like one giant run-on sentence.  Can't tell where one sentence ends and the next begins. 

Anyway, glad to hear that you like the C7's - JL Audio makes some very high quality products. You'll pay more for their amps, for example, but they are very high quality and include things like differential balanced inputs (for example), which cost more - and they are usually built like tanks.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I have their C5 mid woofers and they sound nice. I tried to model the C7 but as usual JL omits a very important parameter called Le so I cant model how it rolls off on the high end. In the modeling the C7 also runs out of excursion at 70 watts vs the AudioFrog GB60 at over 300 watts but of course the coil probably wouldn't take that for very long, lol. If you use an LR4 HP filter at 80 Hz though this shouldn't be an issue because at the crossover point the mid-woofer would be receiving half power (6 db) at 80 Hz. Its all in the tuning really and of course these models don't tell how they will sound in the real world but its fun to do.

JL C7 (green) vs AudioFrog GB60 (blue) on 100 watts










JL C7 (green) vs AudioFrog GB60 (blue) excursion on 100 watts


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

They are great speakers and if anyone wants a set of 2 way c7s I have a set laying around for sale just shoot me a pm. $999


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

rob3980 said:


> They are great speakers and if anyone wants a set of 2 way c7s I have a set laying around for sale just shoot me a pm. $999


Someone would be getting a damn good deal and some damn good SQ speakers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

I agree. I’m absolutely loving my 3 way c7s


----------



## Chamendelavel (Dec 26, 2019)

Nice bro I like that set up what car is that?


----------



## Chamendelavel (Dec 26, 2019)

rob3980 said:


> They are great speakers and if anyone wants a set of 2 way c7s I have a set laying around for sale just shoot me a pm. $999


How much for the tweeters?


----------



## Chamendelavel (Dec 26, 2019)

jtrosky said:


> I wish you were as excited about punctuation!  But seriously, it makes your posts really hard to read when there are no periods or commas - it's like one giant run-on sentence.  Can't tell where one sentence ends and the next begins.
> 
> Anyway, glad to hear that you like the C7's - JL Audio makes some very high quality products. You'll pay more for their amps, for example, but they are very high quality and include things like differential balanced inputs (for example), which cost more - and they are usually built like tanks.


Lol sorry a little late I type fast dont use punctuation I've created my own type of language its called reverse verb anation ?


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

Chamendelavel said:


> Nice bro I like that set up what car is that?


19 Ram 1500

C7s are sold


----------



## farfromovin (Mar 30, 2011)

JCsAudio said:


> I have their C5 mid woofers and they sound nice. I tried to model the C7 but as usual JL omits a very important parameter called Le so I cant model how it rolls off on the high end. In the modeling the C7 also runs out of excursion at 70 watts vs the AudioFrog GB60 at over 300 watts but of course the coil probably wouldn't take that for very long, lol. If you use an LR4 HP filter at 80 Hz though this shouldn't be an issue because at the crossover point the mid-woofer would be receiving half power (6 db) at 80 Hz. Its all in the tuning really and of course these models don't tell how they will sound in the real world but its fun to do.


Thanks for this. I have 2 HD600/4's and I can either use them for the 3 way c7's and proper rear fill with a Helix DSP or I can forget rear fill and bridge one of the HD600/4's to 300x2 for the mid bass drivers. I was leaning towards bridging the mid bass until I read this post. Seems like they'd be just fine running on the 150w from the HD600/4. Afterall, folks run them off individual channels of the VXI amps at 75w per channel and seem pretty stoked.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

farfromovin said:


> Thanks for this. I have 2 HD600/4's and I can either use them for the 3 way c7's and proper rear fill with a Helix DSP or I can forget rear fill and bridge one of the HD600/4's to 300x2 for the mid bass drivers. I was leaning towards bridging the mid bass until I read this post. Seems like they'd be just fine running on the 150w from the HD600/4. Afterall, folks run them off individual channels of the VXI amps at 75w per channel and seem pretty stoked.



I run my GB60 off a Pioneer PRS d4200f rated for 75 wpc and it gets plenty loud enough for me.


----------



## Chamendelavel (Dec 26, 2019)

farfromovin said:


> Thanks for this. I have 2 HD600/4's and I can either use them for the 3 way c7's and proper rear fill with a Helix DSP or I can forget rear fill and bridge one of the HD600/4's to 300x2 for the mid bass drivers. I was leaning towards bridging the mid bass until I read this post. Seems like they'd be just fine running on the 150w from the HD600/4. Afterall, folks run them off individual channels of the VXI amps at 75w per channel and seem pretty stoked.


Yeah I would not bridge with those amps to much power unless u keep it super clean. I would run all of them off separate channels and add a second pair of the 6.5s to the front stage or back stage this will use the extra channels on the second amp. I'm going to change my xd 800 to the same install u are doing and adding the second 6.5 with a audio control dm801 or the twk88. The tweeters will only see 40 watts of the 150 and the mid range will only see 100 watts from the proper hertz set up from the tune in the cross over and ur 6.5s will see the full 150 watts witch is 25 watts less then highest rec for amplifier power. U made a good choice.


----------



## Chamendelavel (Dec 26, 2019)

GEM592 said:


> Skeptical that I would ever pay retail for these?


 Just find them at a good price ????


----------

